# overview please



## lindyk (4 Sep 2007)

Widow  53, no dependants
Part-time employed 10k per annum
Home outside of Dublin value 700k mortgage 140k with TSB @4.9% 18years to run
Property in Dublin area value 700k - rental income 17,500
Property in Spain value 166k  projected rental income for 2008 8k
widows pension 10,500
private pension 7,500
AIB deposit 10k
AIB current a/cs 6k
Cr Un 5,500
TSB deposit 6,500
AN Post saving certs 108k
Loan to Daughter 100k to be repaid by end of 2008!!!

Question

Where do I go with all of the above? 
Was thinking of paying about 60k-70k from Saving Certs off mortgage so as to reduce monthly payments?
What to do with the rest as am very cautious but still want my money to do the best possible. Always need to be able to have "in case" funds handy!!!Hope not to be working too many more years.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2007)

lindyk said:


> Property in Dublin area value 700k - rental income 17,500
> Property in Spain value 166k  projected rental income for 2008 8k


Are these figures gross or net of all expenses and taxes?


> Loan to Daughter 100k to be repaid by end of 2008!!!


You mean you loaned to her or vice versa?


----------



## lindyk (18 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Are these figures gross or net of all expenses and taxes?
> 
> You mean you loaned to her or vice versa?


I loaned her and the property is up for sale at present but market slow.


----------



## lindyk (18 Nov 2007)

lindyk said:


> I loaned her and the property is up for sale at present but market slow.


The rental figures are gross but the salaries are net


----------



## lindyk (18 Nov 2007)

As above the rental figures are gross. Salaries and Pensions are net. Property is Portugal to be sold and repaid to me 100k


----------

